# Plans for Summer months



## Nix2012 (May 18, 2012)

Hi Everyone

Do a lot of expats go home during the summer months? Is it really tough to stay in Dubai with the heat? Is there much to do?

Does recruitment slow down? 

Lots of questions - sorry


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Tis a little dull during summer to be honest with you

A lot of people who can leave

It's good in other ways. More like what you'd expect of the ME. 

Ramadan has its challenges for us all but is "interesting". Try to experience an Iftar or 2 if possible.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

Nix2012 said:


> Does recruitment slow down?


Over Ramadan recruitment comes to a screeching halt for the most part


----------



## nicoleooh (Oct 1, 2012)

Ramadan certainly is interesting! 

It is possible to survive during the summer, I've done one but can't say I'm overly looking forward to the heat of another one!


----------



## vicki33 (Feb 18, 2013)

When does it become bearable i.e under 40? September??


----------



## Nix2012 (May 18, 2012)

I think September starts to get better


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Nix2012 said:


> I think September starts to get better


And then you have the humidity 😃


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

June, July, August and September are what people write about in books when they are referring to the searing heat of hell.... 

Probly the worst month of all months is September though, imo. September is just to the point where it has been so fricken hot for so fricken long that the ocean is boiling over and the amount of water in the air makes it feel like someone turned on the shower in a small bathroom to hottest it could go and then turned the blow dryer on and directed it all over ones body.

If you have kids/family and they are able to go back home or somewhere... highly suggest to just allow them to go. Why put them through this misery??


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

imac said:


> Over Ramadan recruitment comes to a screeching halt for the most part


Basically, everything official winds down for a month before Rammers, then stops dead over Rammers, then takes three months to catch up after Rammers...

In other words... Oh sh*t I have none, (GET YOUR APPLICATIONS AND ENQUIRIES IN BEFORE IT ALL STARTS STOPPING!)


----------



## gobarca (Apr 9, 2013)

When is Ramadan starting this year??


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I may be in a distinct minority here but I....do....like....the....summer. Sort of. 

There. I've said it!

I hated the summer when I first came here but although I don't look forward to the summer I don't dread it or resist it anymore.

The advantages are that Dubai is much quieter, the tourists are gone, many people are away on holidays, so the traffic is better and there's fewer people in the restaurants/bars/malls. The workload lessens, the working hours during Ramadan is shorter, people take it easier in the offices, and there's always the summer holidays to look forward to. There's nothing like escaping the heat for a few weeks of cool respite someplace else. 

I don't find the day to day heat a problem, it's mostly the feeling that the summer seems to go on forever that's tiresome so by September I can get a bit cranky. Otherwise I spend a lot of time in chilled swimming pools and staying indoors with the AC. I do go outside for light exercise early in the morning and late at night so I don't get cabin feever. 

The people who seem to suffer the most are the ones who complain the most and make no concession to the realities of the heat. If you allow yourself to acclimitise to the hotter temperatures and still persist with your daily routines, you'll be fine.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

+1 TallyHo. 

I think everyone should do at least 1 complete summer here. It is part of the experience. It has it's challenges, but a calmness seems to descend...well, until the Iftar 500!


----------



## vicki33 (Feb 18, 2013)

7th July


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm with TallyHo on Ramadan. I make the most of the shorter hours. This year particularly when I think it will be even quieter because of the time of year it falls. It's expected on 9th or 10th of July this year.


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

Nix2012 said:


> I think September starts to get better


September is very humid so no relief from the summer, October is quite nice!


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

vicki33 said:


> 7th July


10th?


----------

